# PCR Tests



## QFour (Jun 30, 2021)

We have a campsite booking for Spain from last year. Rolled it over. We also have a ferry booking for late August. Thought I might as well start trying to work out the logistics of getting the dog paperwork sorted and a couple of PCR tests. We need them done on the Saturday as we leave on Bank Holiday Monday. Home tests are not guaranteed to get there in time so it’s got to be one of the drop in ones where they courier the samples to the lab. So that’s £150 each + £125 for the vets. Then you need the tests coming back. This is starting to get expensive. Found one where they do everything And give you 10% discount. So that’s £320 each. Also need medical insurance for couple of months. Way things are going looks like PLAN B .. Stay in the Uk and visit some of the places we like. You can buy a lot of umbrellas for £640.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jun 30, 2021)

Try checking with your local airport. We have found we can book PCR tests guaranteed result 24 to 48 hours at the airport without having to fly from there. They come in at £90 each, we need them for Ireland fairly soon. The company is GPDQ, government approved. Contact the local branch via the airport website as it seems to be cheaper that way.





__





						Exeter Airport - GPDQ
					






					www.gpdq.co.uk


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 30, 2021)

It is all hard work and sometimes difficult to organise timescales.
Then expensive, just consider if it id worthwhile. Yes we did it because we wanted to and in many ways needed to and we are in UK for 4.5 months or maybe  !more


----------



## witzend (Jun 30, 2021)

QFour said:


> We have a campsite booking for Spain from last year. Rolled it over. We also have a ferry booking for late August.


Is there any chance that the requirements for tests might be removed soon. I,m hoping so


----------



## QFour (Jun 30, 2021)

witzend said:


> Is there any chance that the requirements for tests might be removed soon. I,m hoping so


I suppose it all depends how many politicians have their fingers in the testing pots ..


----------



## REC (Jun 30, 2021)

I would look at booking the return tests later, from Spain, as may not be needed. Also suggest you pay with a credit card in case there is a problem, can reclaim the cash if the test is not done for whatever reason. Happening a lot at the moment. Trouble is these costs have to be factored in, in case.....


----------



## QFour (Jun 30, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Try checking with your local airport. We have found we can book PCR tests guaranteed result 24 to 48 hours at the airport without having to fly from there. They come in at £90 each, we need them for Ireland fairly soon. The company is GPDQ, government approved. Contact the local branch via the airport website as it seems to be cheaper that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will be starting off from Burnham on Crouch so Southend Airport is the nearest. Ferry is midday on Monday and the Airport covid testing is closed Saturday and Sunday. If we get them done on the Friday it will have to be after midday on the Friday so its cutting it very fine. Best chance is the Saturday or start trying to change ferry bookings.


----------



## QFour (Jul 1, 2021)

French have just decided PCR tests for visitors no longer free so you have to pay for one in France. So that's 4 PCR test you have to pay for. It is getting stupid. France must have realised that the Brits are paying £150 for a trst so they might as well have a bit of it as well.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 1, 2021)

QFour said:


> French have just decided PCR tests for visitors no longer free so you have to pay for one in France. So that's 4 PCR test you have to pay for.* It is getting stupid*. France must have realised that the Brits are paying £150 for a trst so they might as well have a bit of it as well.


Why would you expect it to be free?


----------



## QFour (Jul 1, 2021)

It was free now they have decided that tourists have to pay. So if its going to be anything like the UK tests it's going to cost about £400 each just for Covid tests. Then you have the cost of the vet for the dog and its going to be getting on towards £1000 just for the paperwork for two people and a dog.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 1, 2021)

Don’t know if it will help, but these tests Link come recommend by some regular travellers. In some cases the test is taken on video and the results sent very quickly.


----------



## QFour (Jul 1, 2021)

Insurance seems to be the next problem. We use Red Pennant but not available for France and Spain as Gov.Uk say Don't Go ..


----------



## REC (Jul 2, 2021)

Had an email from Leisureguard today offering insurance and they stated that Covid is covered even if travelling against government advice! Thought that was a bit odd and they were too much  when we got quote previously but.....


----------



## REC (Jul 2, 2021)

QFour said:


> It was free now they have decided that tourists have to pay. So if its going to be anything like the UK tests it's going to cost about £400 each just for Covid tests. Then you have the cost of the vet for the dog and its going to be getting on towards £1000 just for the paperwork for two people and a dog.


Are you talking about the PCR test to enter France again on your return? We managed to use one test for both France and UK re-entry, did ours at Portuguese border Red Cross and cost €100 each. Results in 13hrs although they said up to 24hrs.
To enter France from uk you can do antigen test within 48hrs ( cheaper!)  or PCR within 72hrs. Double vaccinated do not have to isolate and have further test or prove journey is essential.
To enter Spain no test now needed if double vaccinated. PCR tests to return to UK should cost less than €75 each as cost is capped by government. Should be able to use the one test for France and UK.
I think I would budget for the UK day 2 & 8 tests and book a couple of weeks before your return. Prices have dropped just since early May and may drop again or be changed. 
It is expensive and takes planning...and as you say, the dog costs add to it. 
I remember, vaguely, the days when you just went abroad with yours and pets passport, your EHIC card and you could stay without counting days too!


----------



## GMJ (Jul 2, 2021)

Did anyone else see that article in the news yesterday showing that dogs and cats can catch covid? There will be covid tests for them next...more expense!

Low risk but still...





__





						What You Should Know about COVID-19 and Pets | Healthy Pets, Healthy People | CDC
					






					www.cdc.gov


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 2, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Did anyone else see that article in the news yesterday showing that dogs and cats can catch covid? There will be covid tests for them next...more expense!
> 
> Low risk but still...
> 
> ...


Anyone entered france from Spain recently ? We will probably be returning to Spain. Have read just need double jab proof but would be interested if that's correct.! We are Spanish residents now.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 3, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Anyone entered france from Spain recently ? We will probably be returning to Spain. Have read just need double jab proof but would be interested if that's correct.! We are Spanish residents now.


Friend entered around La Jonquera one week ago and there were no checks. I know numerous people that have crossed Spain to France over the past 6 months with zero checks, or in one case waved through after saying they haven't had any tests.


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Jul 5, 2021)

We left Catalonia via la jonquera on Saturday. No checks at border but we we’re ok anyway as we had both had 2 jabs.
Had our antigen tests done at a pharmacy in Dijon  at no charge but pharmacy,acing said that we would have had to pay about €30 each in a few days. 
The dogs now have Eu passports at £25each
we are now just south of Calais ready to cross on tunnel in the morning


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

Please let us know how you get on, we could be in a very similar position.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 19, 2021)

onemanand2dogs said:


> We left Catalonia via la jonquera on Saturday. No checks at border but we we’re ok anyway as we had both had 2 jabs.
> Had our antigen tests done at a pharmacy in Dijon  at no charge but pharmacy,acing said that we would have had to pay about €30 each in a few days.
> The dogs now have Eu passports at £25each
> we are now just south of Calais ready to cross on tunnel in the morning


Did you get any paperwork with your antigen tests? I’ve been in 2 pharmacies now and they just sell the tests for 5.20 each, but no certificate or anything.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 19, 2021)

OK ignore that I went into a pharmacy in Vendome where they administered it, printed me out a certificate and sms'd me the certificate there too. Also no cost, and very helpful.


----------

